

You’re 37% More Likely To Date Someone If You’ve Got Facebook Friends In Common - vtry
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/28/date-mutual-friend/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
jerf
No fucking shit?

Also, this article is a textbook correlation-causation problem. You tend to
date people in your social world, you tend to Facebook people in your social
world, the idea that you date people because you share Facebook friends so
thoroughly fails the smell test that the article's author mocks it... but
instead of realizing that indeed, it is that stupid, uses it as the article's
hook instead of a reason to not bother writing an article at all.

------
laberge
People are so insecure, I don't understand culture anymore.

